# You will be loved



## mi-paraiso

Interesting to know how will this turn out in Finnish, Dutch, Swedish, Arabic and so on... 

Im asking for everbody's participation-- thanks. abrazos, xox nina


----------



## Merlin

mi-paraiso said:
			
		

> Interesting to know how will this turn out in Finnish, Dutch, Swedish, Arabic and so on...
> 
> Im asking for everbody's participation-- thanks. abrazos, xox nina


Well, well well, I can't translate this literally in Tagalog. Because "be" is in future tense and "loved" is in past tense. Here's my translation: *"Ikaw ay mamahalin"* It sounds odd to me. I'll make a research on this.


----------



## cochagua

French: Tu seras aimé(masc)/aimée(fem)
Spanish: Serás querido/querida (the same as above) ó Serás amado/amada


----------



## Jana337

Czech:
Budeš milován/a.

Jana


----------



## cochagua

Slovene: (not 100% sure): Ti boŝ ljub / ljuba


----------



## Vanda

Portuguese: 
Você será amado (for men)/ amada (for women).(Brazilian Portuguese)
Tu serás amado/ amada.


----------



## Whodunit

In German:

"Du wirst geliebt werden."

However, that sounds very odd to me. To carry the original idea much better and make it smooth German, I'd say:

"*Du wirst schon noch geliebt werden.*"


----------



## mi-paraiso

cochagua said:
			
		

> French: Tu seras aimé(masc)/aimée(fem)
> Spanish: Serás querido/querida (the same as above) ó Serás amado/amada


 
if it was "eres querida/o"? any difference?


----------



## cochagua

Yes
The verb "querer" in Spain is used more frequently than "amar"("amar" sounds very melodramatic), you say to your partner: "Te quiero" and not "Te amo".


----------



## LARIOS

In Italian:
Tu sarai amato (male)
Tu sarai amata (female)

ciao!


----------



## Honeylhanz

spanish: usted / tu será amado


> Originally Posted by mi-paraiso
> if it was "eres querida/o"? any difference


"amar" and "querer" both has the same meaning but different in usage. If you would say "mi querida/o" that means "my lover" meaning your cheating to your husbond / partner.
*"eres querida/o"* that means you're loved.


----------



## mi-paraiso

Honeylhanz said:
			
		

> spanish: usted / tu será amado
> 
> "amar" and "querer" both has the same meaning but different in usage. If you would say "mi querida/o" that means "my lover" meaning your cheating to your husbond / partner.
> *"eres querida/o"* that means you're loved.


Thanks, lanz. I apologize for sending the wrong post lately.


----------



## Honeylhanz

de nada mi-paraiso


----------



## Tisia

Actually in Persian we don't have exactly the same sentence but I do it like this.
 Persian:
همه دوستت خواهند داشت
  Hame dustet khahand dasht. 
  (Every one will love you)

In Finnish they don't have a specific tense for future, the situation will clear it out, so here is my best shot (correct me if necessary):
 Finnish:
 Sinut rakastetaan.
'You are loved' or 'you will be loved'.

Kurdish (One national minority in Iran):
Awan tu_yan_ khosh awi.
 They will love you.

Regards
Tizha


----------



## Samaruc

Valencian/Catalan:

Masc. Sing. (or general Sing.): Seràs estimat.
Fem. Sing.: Seràs estimada.
Masc. Pl. (or general Pl.): Sereu estimats.
Fem. Pl.: Sereu estimades.

As in Spanish, the verb “estimar” can sound a little melodramatic, in a normal situation you would probably use the verb “voler”:

Masc. Sing. (or general Sing.): Seràs volgut.
Fem. Sing.: Seràs volguda.
Masc. Pl. (or general Pl.): Sereu volguts.
Fem. Pl.: Sereu volgudes.


----------



## anico

Sorry but I have to correct the Finnish version. It should be 'sinu*a* rakastetaan' but because Finnish language doesn't have that future tense it's better to say i.e. 'sinua tullaan aina rakastamaan', which means 'you will always be loved'.


----------



## Laia

Samaruc said:
			
		

> Valencian/Catalan:
> 
> Masc. Sing. (or general Sing.): Seràs estimat.
> Fem. Sing.: Seràs estimada.
> Masc. Pl. (or general Pl.): Sereu estimats.
> Fem. Pl.: Sereu estimades.
> 
> As in Spanish, the verb “estimar” can sound a little melodramatic, in a normal situation you would probably use the verb “voler”:
> 
> Masc. Sing. (or general Sing.): Seràs volgut.
> Fem. Sing.: Seràs volguda.
> Masc. Pl. (or general Pl.): Sereu volguts.
> Fem. Pl.: Sereu volgudes.


 
I'm afraid I disagree with you... in catalan, the verb "estimar" doesn't have the melodramatic meaning of "amar" in spanish. I can say to my friends "com us estimo, companys" and it sounds great, but saying "como os amo, compañeros" in spanish sounds awful...

Una abraçada


----------



## Samaruc

Laia said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I disagree with you... in catalan, the verb "estimar" doesn't have the melodramatic meaning of "amar" in spanish. I can say to my friends "com us estimo, companys" and it sounds great, but saying "como os amo, compañeros" in spanish sounds awful...
> 
> Una abraçada



Hi Laia,

Well, I suppose it is just a dialectal difference. In Valencia, the verb “estimar” has a specially romantic meaning. 

Anyway, thanks for letting me know.

Una altra abraçada.


----------



## alby

Croatian:

Bit ćeš voljen (m/sing.)
Bit ćeš voljena (f/sing)

Nataša


----------



## _sandra_

Hi there,
Literally in Polish it would be: _Będziesz kochany_ -- but it sounds really odd, and noone would say anything like this.
 It makes more sense this way in Polish: _Wszyscy będą cię kochać._ (everyone will love you) /  _Ktoś będzie cię kochał_ (someone will love you)
Regards,
Sandra


----------



## natasha2000

Honeylhanz said:
			
		

> spanish: usted / tu será amado
> 
> "amar" and "querer" both has the same meaning but different in usage. If you would say "mi querida/o" that means "my lover" meaning your cheating to your husbond / partner.
> *"eres querida/o"* that means you're loved.


 
mi querida does not mean "lover" it means "darling" in Spanish. "Lover" is "amante".

will be loved in Serbian:
Biches voljen(a) 
without (a) if the one who will be loved is male, with (a) if it is female.


----------



## Laia

Samaruc said:
			
		

> Hi Laia,
> 
> Well, I suppose it is just a dialectal difference. In Valencia, the verb “estimar” has a specially romantic meaning.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for letting me know.
> 
> Una altra abraçada.


 
Thanks for letting me know too...


----------



## DareRyan

Latin: "Erit amatus." In the masculine and "Erit amata" in the feminine.


----------



## Gira

Hi there.
In Icelandic:
Þú verður elskuð (female)
Þú verður elskaður (male)
Well keep on folks !  Bless, ciao, bye...


----------



## Elieri

In swedish it would be: _Du kommer att bli älskad. (_literally: you will become loved)

By the way, Gira, I didn't know icelandic verbs had a future tense. Guess that must have disappeared somewhere along the way in the other scandinavian languages. Interesting


----------



## mahaz

Punjabi transliteration:
Tuwano mohbat kitti jaye gi.


----------



## clapec

Can anyone translate it in Russian? I was just wondering how it could be.


----------



## giselle113

mi-paraiso said:
			
		

> Interesting to know how will this turn out in Finnish, Dutch, Swedish, Arabic and so on...
> 
> Im asking for everbody's participation-- thanks. abrazos, xox nina


 



In chinese
"你將會被愛" but it's much more romantic to say"你將會被愛著"


----------



## Nikolas_GR

Θα αγαπηθείς


----------



## elroy

The literal translation in Arabic sounds strange, but here it is:

*سوف تحب*
_(sawfa tuhabbu)_

A more natural way of expressing the same idea employs the active voice:

*سوف يحبونك*
_(sawfa yuhibbuunaka)_
[literal meaning: they will love you]

Please note that both of these are used to address a masculine singular noun.  Let me know if you would like the feminine and/or plural equivalents.


----------



## Nickey

DareRyan said:


> Latin: "Erit amatus." In the masculine and "Erit amata" in the feminine.


You can say it that way, but another form is used more frequently: "amaberis"
In Dutch it's: Je zal bemind worden (litterally) 
Freely it would be: Er zal van je gehouden worden (which is passive 3rd person singular)


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Tu būsi mylimas/a (male/felame)


----------



## jazyk

Eris amatus/amata means you'll have been loved. Amaberis is indeed the better option.


----------



## bb3ca201

Anns a’ Ghàidhlig / in Gaelic:
Bì thu gràdhaichte.


----------



## Woland

Romanian : Vei fi iubit/ă


----------



## cherine

elroy said:


> The literal translation in Arabic sounds strange, but here it is:
> 
> *سوف تحب*
> _(sawfa tuhabbu) _


Yes, I agree with you.


> A more natural way of expressing the same idea employs the active voice:
> 
> *سوف يحبونك*
> _(sawfa yuhibbuunaka)_
> [literal meaning: they will love you]
> 
> Please note that both of these are used to address a masculine singular noun. Let me know if you would like the feminine and/or plural equivalents.


This is good, using the passive form of the verb. What about using the adjective? 

I suggest:
ستكون محبوبًا satakuunu maHbuuban (to a masc.)
ستكونين محبوبة satakuuniin(a) maHbuuba(tan) (to a fem.)


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*:

_*vi estos amata*_


----------



## kardorion

Turkish: 
Sevileceksin.


----------



## imagination

Serbian: Bićeš voljen/a


----------



## Abbassupreme

Tisia said:


> Actually in Persian we don't have exactly the same sentence but I do it like this.
> Persian:
> همه دوستت خواهند داشت
> Hame dustet khahand dasht.
> (Every one will love you)
> 
> In Finnish they don't have a specific tense for future, the situation will clear it out, so here is my best shot (correct me if necessary):
> Finnish:
> Sinut rakastetaan.
> 'You are loved' or 'you will be loved'.
> 
> Kurdish (One national minority in Iran):
> Awan tu_yan_ khosh awi.
> They will love you.
> 
> Regards
> Tizha


 
Well, if one tweaked Persian grammar a little bit, couldn't one also say:

Dust daashteh xaahi(d) bud. (I essentially transliterated.  . . . I'm not sure if it still works: "You will be loved.")

Or how about "Dust daashteh mishi(n)." ("You will become loved.") . . . I dunno . . . how DOES one say "loved" in Persian . . .  hmmm . . .


----------



## Skybleak

anico said:


> Sorry but I have to correct the Finnish version. It should be 'sinu*a* rakastetaan' but because Finnish language doesn't have that future tense it's better to say i.e. 'sinua tullaan aina rakastamaan', which means 'you will always be loved'.



I'm not sure if I entirely understood what you were saying there, so:

_Sinu*t* rakastetaan_ is correct Finnish, but does not convey the intended meaning. "_Sinut rakastetaan kuoliaaksi."_ = "_You will be loved to death._", in the sense that the love will kill you, not "until death".
_Sinu*a* rakastetaan_ is both _you are loved_ and _you will be loved_, but it will be interpreted the first way.
_Sinua tullaan rakastamaan_ is literally _you will be loved_, but I believe our Finnish teacher was always telling us to not fake the future tense this way as it is not correct Finnish (yleiskieli). It will however be interpreted correctly, and sounds quite correct to many if not most Finns.


----------



## kantegh

In Armenian:

Դու կսիրվես
Transliteration: Du ksirves

Du [you] is not necessary here and may be omitted, as the verb also carries the person.


----------



## Radierguming

I can translate it into Basque language , euskera language
it could be interesting, becouse nobody knows where this language comes from and we can find similaryties to others... but I haven´t find them!!

You will be loved
Maitatua izango zara

Agur!


----------



## Cosol

Ido:
Informal Singular: Tu amesos
Formal Singular: Vu amesos
Plural: Vi amesos

Volapük:
Singular: Opalöfol
Plural: Opalöfols



Nizo said:


> In *Esperanto*:
> 
> _*vi estos amata*_


Can we use -iĝ- (Vi amiĝos) suffix for passive voice?


----------

